# Intermittent Slow Cranking



## nbanwart (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a 05 GTO and lately it has a intermittent cranking problem where it turns over slowly and irregularly. Sometimes it cranks fine, sometimes it cranks slower and sometimes it cranks at a medium speed. The battery is a (newer) deep cycle marine battery. I took the car to advanced auto and had them check the battery, starter and alternator and they all came up clean. I did clean the battery terminals but it didn't help at all...any ideas?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's the problem with intermittents. If it doesn't do it at the time it will check out fine. What's the battery and what's the CCA of it? Check the starter relay and the connection points at the starter. Battery or starter would be the first inclinations I'd have.


----------



## nbanwart (Jul 1, 2014)

I checked the battery and it was bone dry...I filled it up with distilled water and the problem went away for 4-5 starts but then came back. Does that indicate the battery is going bad?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Could easily be. Batteries don't usually go dry so it may be hurt. Only one way to tell now. If it does it with some regularity see if you can borrow a battery from someone for a day or so.


----------

